# Tractor won't start



## sweetgrass (Jun 20, 2010)

I recently bought a used JD2640 tractor with 3800 hrs. Is very clean and seems to be in excellent condition. One problem: I have trouble starting the tractor. I have used ether to get it going and then it starts fine for the day, however the next day it will not start. I don't want to keep using ether for the first daily start as it is hard on the engine. I changed the air and fuel filters. It seems to have plenty of power when it is working. The battery is old but seems to turn the engine over fairly fast. The fuel drain in front seems to be plugged from before so may have moisture accumulating. I am thinking of adding an additive to clean the injectors. I have heard they may be out of timing? Any suggestions out ther?

Nothing runs like a Deere?


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

What about your injecdtion pump, Maybe its backing off fuel after it sets for awhile, See once you start with either the first time it keeps its self primed up the rest of the day then looses prime after awhile. Just a thought.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Two possible things from my past experience, maybe three.

1: Are you sure its turning over fast enough? Had a similiar situation, had to use a small snort of ether first thing in the morning would start fine after that. Finally replaced the starter and put the ether away.

2: Had a combine that sometimes wouldn't start, sometimes would with no problems. The fuel shutoff solenoid leaked and sometimes it would loose prime to the pump. Sometimes a small snort of ether would start it, other times you'd have to bleed it.

3: Can you ask the previous owner if they ever messed with the pump? It could be slow pump timing.


----------



## sweetgrass (Jun 20, 2010)

That sounds logical; I will look into the injection pump. Thanks for responding


----------



## jhag (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the same problem with a Massey 3070. At the first start of the day, I pump the manual lift pump a few times and it is good to go for the rest of the day. I have been told it is probably a problem with the injector pump. A few pumps by hand is a whole lot cheaper than in injector pump rebuild.

Jim


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

To narrow it down a little charge up the battery first to make sure it is just not spinning quite fast enough.It could be that once you have it running it gets fully charged and starts ok.


----------



## sweetgrass (Jun 20, 2010)

I have tried doing the hand pumping thing with no success. I believe I get white exhaust and a diesel smell but does not fire.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

I had a starting issue with my 2000 gmc 2500 4x4 with a 6.5L diesel. I replaced both batteries (24volt start) and still had issues. Then as a last resort I replaced the starter and now it fires off instantly. I thought the starter was turning over fast enough before I replaced it but after wards hearing the new starter the old one wasn't turning over very fast at all. I know this is different from the tractor starting issue but this is a good example of one of your possible problems. I hope your problem is as simple of a fix and as cheap of a fix as mine was, since we all know the injection pumps are ungodly high.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

sweetgrass said:


> I have tried doing the hand pumping thing with no success. I believe I get white exhaust and a diesel smell but does not fire.
> 
> Thanks for the reply


That's what the old Super 88 diesel would do we had. The old pumps they used you could adjust the timing by a tooth or half tooth at a time. I believe I advanced it by two whole teeth and that ended the starting problems. Sounds very similar thou, would get white smoke while cranking and smell like diesel, just wouldn't catch. Would also get white smoke for maybe thirty seconds after it started if it was cool out.


----------



## sweetgrass (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm getting some really good comments that I will look into. The JD dealer warrenteed the tractor for 30 days. When it was delivered, I had to use ether to get it off the trailer, so they are well aware of the problem. I need to look into all this tomorrow and get er fixed.


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

On the money, starter rpm or you're getting air in the injector lines. If our bale wagon sits for a couple weeks, I have to crack an injector line (or two) to get her to fire. But then she's good to go!


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

sweetgrass said:


> <<snip>> The JD dealer warrenteed the tractor for 30 days. When it was delivered, I had to use ether to get it off the trailer, so they are well aware of the problem. <<snip>>.


I believe unless they're too far away I wouldn't waste a lot of time on it; I'd be "putting it into their hands" to fix; particularly before the 30 days is up!

Lew


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a ford powerstroke that did the same thing. I went crazy trying to figure it out and spent a lot of money replacing parts. It turned out being the injector return lines. they were old and pourisand when the engin sat over night it would loose its prime


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had a similar problem with my New Holland TS135A, It turned out to be the fuel pickup line in the tank was cracked just inside the top of the tank. The crack was allowing air to seep into the line and loose prime. Had to drop the tank and replace the complete assembly.

In looking at the design, It must have been designed by a junior engineer. It was laid out that the three lines, pickup, return and fuel gauge sensor, were perpendicular to to the length of the tractor. So every time the fuel sloshed back and forth, it was stressing the assembly.

I'll give New Holland credit: they replaced it at no charge, service call and all, even though the tractor is out of warranty.

Ralph


----------

